# Greetings.



## PGadd (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm a second degree black in Kyokushin.  I've been out of the art for about a decade, but am considering returning.  I was just poking around the net to see what was out there, and came across this site.  What a great idea!


----------



## MJS (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome to MT!   Please stick around and post... it's nice here :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Mar 27, 2007)

PGadd said:


> I'm a second degree black in Kyokushin.  I've been out of the art for about a decade, but am considering returning.  I was just poking around the net to see what was out there, and came across this site.  What a great idea!



First, welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Second, don't let time off keep you from returning - a pair of classmates of mine took off 12 years (some silly thing about raising their kids - go figure!) and both came back about 1 1/2 years ago - she tested successfully for her I Dan last November, and he is preparing to test for his IV Dan this coming November.


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome around!! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 27, 2007)

Kacey said:


> a pair of classmates of mine took off 12 years (some silly thing about raising their kids - go figure!)


 

How roood, taking 12 years off for that?   They should have taken off 4 and just enrolled the kids in the MA... :lol:


Sorry for the quick Hijack there    Just being friendly n all...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome :ultracool 
Sean


----------



## Tames D (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 28, 2007)

welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Glad you like the site!


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 28, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad you found us. Welcome!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board, P!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------

